# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  IMG Code OFF on many Main Forums

## Doc.AElstein

Here IMG Code is ON


On the Most of the main Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum it is OFF
( on Non English Excel it is ON ? )

It is ON in Office 365

OFF in Access 
OFF in Outlook
OFF in  Word 
ON  in Power Point
ON in Windows

ON in Commercial Services
ON in Hello Introduce yourself
ON in Suggestions for Improvements
OFF in Tips and Tutorials
ON in Water colors

OFF in Testing

 roughly speaking ( I do not know actual viewing figures ) , it is OFF in the most popular ones giving generally one less chance of having a way to post an Image.  And the one where you might like to test it is OFF as well

..Thats good NOT   OR   is maybe.. ? ( caught me out a few times.. not sure if it changed or whether it always was.
.  Any reason for this? I think with the current problems with Images and the like:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...he-like-4.html
.. it is useful to have another alternative to get an Image up 

Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Alan,
           I appreciate you search more than most people through old Posts, but check a bit more before posting please:
see here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...n-posts-2.html
_   still no answer, but the Theme is discussed a bit. 
_  And  Kyle has another  extension ,    as he often does  - maybe try and get it up!.-.... 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post3675603


Alan.

----------

